

Useless but fun: encoding video as pure CSS background gradients - spaganotti
http://sandropaganotti.com/wp-content/goodies/demos/video2css/

======
ddoolin
Demo didn't work for me...but that's pretty interesting. Useless indeed,
though.

~~~
spaganotti
Have you clicked on one of the demo video links ? Which browser are you using
(I'll try to fix it :D ) Thanks for the feedback :D

~~~
spaganotti
Ok, now fixed (there was a problem on Firefox). Thanks for your feedback :D

